
The Pirate Bay Bundle - sigkill
http://odditie-s.tumblr.com/post/81109325064/the-pirate-bay-bundle
======
sigkill

      Magnet - magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b451022826f63c15fefc24bc91d0284adbee5c21&dn=THE+PIRATE+BAY+BUNDLE&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337

------
SifJar
If I'm reading this right, these aren't pirated games, but games that are free
anyway. Can anyone confirm that?

~~~
grysh
That is indeed what he is saying and after checking several of the games it
seems he is telling the truth.

